

AWS RDS: Aurora - socket1
http://aws.amazon.com/rds/aurora/

======
benguild
I am excited about this, although I imagine it would be difficult to migrate
away from.

~~~
magnetikonline
Why? It's major feature is full MySQL 5.6 compatibility. If anything this is
probably one of the few Amazon AWS exclusive products that has zero lockin -
next to options of say, DynamoDB.

But agreed, I'm excited by this. Have had really good experiences with MySQL
on RDS so far - the auto-scale of storage and ability to add read replicas
with near real time sync is very cool.

